# Lots of readers.... little advise



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

Judging from the number of times people have read these threads in ratio to the number of responses is quite strange to me. What are you doing just reading about other peoples problems here? if so get off the site you are of little help to anyone...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Some people just don't like to post. And so many stories here are so similar, if you read enough of them, you may find the advice you are looking for without having to tell your story.


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

there are no other stories about a bicurious husband on this site. people just don't know what to say because no one knows what the hell goes on in my husbands head!


----------

